# Terrassenbau



## Gartenteichumbauer (31. Aug. 2011)

Hallo Leute,

da der ein oder andere von Euch schon die Maurerkelle geschwungen hat, kann ich Euch sicher fragen.
Im Moment habe ich Projekt 2561 in Angriff genommen. Feuer/ Grillstelle und eine "Draußenküche". 
Da ich das ganze schön mit roten Ziegeln mauern will, ist meine Frage:
Kann ich die Ziegel nicht einfach übereinanderstapeln, Armierungseisen durchschieben und dann Beton in die Löscher gießen und fertig? 
Es handelt sich ja lediglich um 6 x 80 cm hohe Mauern und da sollte das doch halten?

Warum will ich das so machen: 
- Weil ich nicht mauern kann und die Sache mit der Wasserwaage ewig dauert und die Mauern letzlich doch nicht ganz gerade werden (doch es geht schon, ich werd immer besser) 
- Ich die Maueren in kurzer Zeit fertigbekomme, ist ja nicht schlimmer wie Lego. 
- Ich denke, das es hält, da ja nur geringe Belastungen auf den Tischen lasten.
- Das ganze keine Fugen hat und trotzdem oder gerade deswegen schick aussehen könnte. 

Wenn Ihr wollt kann ich ja einen Terassenbaubericht machen. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## santos (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

also ich kann dir da sagen, dass es halten müsste.
Aber was halt wichtig ist,dass die Eisenstangen mindestens 60 cm im Boden sein müssen.
Aber mir stellt sich die Frage, ob die Mauer dann nicht trotzdem wackelt und ob die Ziegeln sich nicht mit der Zeit  
lockern und es dann unschön aussieht.

Aber mein Prinzip ist,Probieren geht über studieren.
Wäre über Infos ztu deinem weiteren Vorgehen froh.


----------



## laolamia (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

hi!

das sieht dann ******** aus und man aegert sich ewig!
lass dir zeit oder suche dir einen der dir das fuer 2 bier und fuenf scheiben fleisch schnell mauert


----------



## Frankia (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Thomas, 

jetzt stell dein Können blos nicht so unter den Schemel...........

Ich kann mir zwar im Moment nicht vorstellen, wie dein Traum aussehen soll, aber wenn du noch ein paar Details erklärst, kriegen wir das schon hin.

Was heißt das Maß 6 X 80 cm ?
Welches Maße haben dein Steine?
Was du auf jeden Fall brauchst ist ein kleines Fundament, auf dem die 1. Steinreihe gemauert wird. Ohne Fundament bringt der nächste Frost deinen Traum zu erliegen und es wird zum Alptraum.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Zusammen,

freut mich sehr, das man im Gartenteichforum auch über Terrassen reden kann und einem geholfen wird. Die Terrasse gehört ja irgendwie auch zum Teich.
Fundamente habe ich alle fertig, Tonnen an Erde bewegt und so weiter, jetzt kommen die etwas schöneren Arbeiten. Ich gebe loalamia Recht, jemand anders bekommt das schneller hin, nur dann wäre es ja nicht mein Projekt, drum muß man es selbst machen. Ich weis aber nicht ob das Verhältnis Bier/ Fleisch so stimmt.

Ich habe mir mal ein paar Teststeine geholt und finde, so verkehrt sieht es nicht aus, wenn man die Steine nur stapelt. Mit der Trittleiste habe ich das Armierungseisen simuliert. 
Ich wollte nun ein paar Armierungseisen in das Fundament einsetzen und dort die Steine auffädeln und dann Schicht für Schicht die Löcher mit Beton zugießen, so der Plan.
Mit den 6 x 80 cm sind 6 Mauern a 80 com hoch gemeint.

   

Morgen mache ich mal Bilder von der Baustelle und wenn ich es schaffe einen Plan dazu. Fragen habe ich noch viele.

Danke Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zacky (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Thomas.

Also ich würde das so nicht machen. Du ärgerst Dich nur wenige Monate später so sehr drüber, dass du eh alles wieder einreißt. Auch geht es nicht ganz so einfach, wie du es Dir im Moment vorstellst. 

Wenn du in die Schlitze des Klinker den Armierungsrundstahl einbauen willst, setzt das schon mal voraus, dass alle Steine so übereinander liegen, das die Schlitze bis unten durchgehen. Schon das bezweilfel ich ganz stark, dass man das so hinbekommt, das die Mauer dann noch gleichmäßig aussieht (evtl.  Fugenbildung). Auch macht es nur Sinn, den Stahl zwecks Steifigkeit in das Fundament vorher einzubetonieren. Das Verfüllen der Schlitze mit Beton sehe ich als eher unpraktikabel an, da du hier fast Betonestrisch nutzen müsstest, der bis zum Boden durchläuft bzw. Reihe für Reihe eingebracht werden muss um die Wand zu stabilisieren. Der Stahl alleine hält das ja nicht gerade und fest. Und ob das dann den nötigen Halt mit sich bringt!? Na ich weiß nicht!?  Ich hätte zudem Bedenken, dass dir der ganze Mörtel / Beton dann irgendwie daneben läuft und die schöne Mauer an den Außenseiten vers**t.

Es gibt aber auch hier evtl. eine Möglichkeit, wie man diese Optik der Klinkerwand machen könnte, ohne ein großes Maurertalent zu sein. Wenn du ein Fundament baust, die Grundmauer aus Kalksandsteinen hochziehst und dann mit Verblendklinkern versiehst, erzielst du den gleichen Effekt und sieht bestimmt auch genial aus. Das lässt sich auch einfacher machen, denn die KS-Steine brauchen nur auf dem Fundament einmalig gemauert zu werden. Jede weitere Reihe kann dann mit KS-Kleber gesetzt werden, wo nur eine sehr dünne Schicht mit einer Zahnkelle aufgebracht wird. Anschließend wird die Wand einmalig glatt gespachtelt oder verputzt. Auf die geputzte Wandfläche kannst du dann wiederum die Verblendklinker, auch Klinkerriemchen genannt, mit Fliesenkleber aufbringen und fertig. Diese Riemchen kannst du dann auch ohne Fugenbild machen.

Wie wäre das!?


----------



## Digicat (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Servus Thomas

Zacky`s Vorschlag ist top 

Ich würde aber Ytong statt der KS nehmen ... geht noch leichter 
Brauchst net verputzen und verspachteln ... kannst gleich die Riemchen mit Flex-Fliesenkleber verlegen ...


----------



## laolamia (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

hi!

grade das fugenbild macht den schick!
mach es ordentlich und keine experimente- das ist nicht so schwer.

ich habe 4 jahre mehr oder weniger meine alte scheune verfugt, neue steine gegen alte ausgetauscht geschwitzt und geflucht..... ich sitze so oft im garten und schau sie an- im nachhinnein lohnt sich die arbeit glaub mir


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo zusammen,

danke, das ihr mir abgeraten habt. Ich fand die Idee ja wirklich genial und zur Not hätte ich die Stege in der Mitte der Steine rausgehämmert oder geflext.
Problem wird sicher auch der Winter sein, wenn Wasser in die Fugen kommt sprengt es das ganze Bauwerk. 

Die Variante mit den Riemchen ist sicher auch sehr gut, aber es fehlt mir die rustikale Optik.Deswegen bleibe ich bei Ziegelsteinen, Bier und Fleisch. 

 Ich habe mal fix ein paar Bilder zur Baustelle gemacht. 

Bild1: Das Fundament am Teich habe ich nachträglich gemacht. Dazu habe ich 4 tiefe Stützen hinter den Teich gebuddelt und mit Beton verfüllt. Darauf habe ich dann das Fundament bündig wasserstand gesetzt. Ich hoffe mal, das es hält. 
Drum, wer ein Steilufer plant, sollte gleich mit Beton oder ähnlichem arbeiten.
 

Bild2: 
Links kommt die Treppe hin, da keiner so richtig weiß, wie hoch das Ganze wird, habe ich nur die Fundamente drin und noch keine Stützen. Danach kommt der Grill 80 cm hoch und von der anderen Seite entsprechend niedriger. So kann man von der einen Seite im sitzen grillen und von der anderen im Stehen. Mal sehen was das wird.
Darunter kommen die Holzlager. 

 

Bild3
Von Oben. Dort soll ein Waschbecken hin mit Brunnenwasser zum Gemüse waschen und zum zubereiten leckerster Grillgerichte.
 

Das ganze soll ein wenig chaotisch aussehen, deswegen ist auch nichts bündig mit der Hausecke. Ich denke mal die Stufungen um die Hausecke rum werden richtig gut aussehen. Oder eben auch nicht, mal sehen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

... so, weiter geht es mit der Fragerei.

Auf dem 3. Bild oben sieht man meine Terassenfundamentrohre. Diese habe ich im Abstand von 50 cm (wohl eher 60cm) gemacht. in Längstrichtung wo die unterkonstruktion draufkommt habe ich 1,10 Abstand. und das ganze auch noch versetzt. (Das sieht man auf dem Bild ganz gut.)

Nun die Frage, muß ich den Spaten nochmal rausholen und die doppelte Menge Rohre einbetonieren?  
Wenn da ein 70 mm Holz drunter ist hält das doch sicher auf 1,10? In Querrichtung liegen ja nur Dielen ohne 70 mm Verstärkung und das hält auch bei 50 cm Abstand.

Schreibt bitte das es reicht, ich habe keine Lust auf diese elende Arbeit. Unten habe ich erst teilweise angefangen und habe noch etliche Betonrohre vor mir. Wenn ich die doppelte Menge machen muß, ich glaub dann nehem ich den Abrißhammer und sähe wieder Rasen. Nein nein...


Danke Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Frankia (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Thomas,

so lange du keine Elefanten einlädst, die das Gras zertrampeln, für die Fußgänger hält es auf jeden Fall............


----------



## Nikolai (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Thomas,

ich schließe mich Zacky an. Er hat die zu erwartenden Probleme sehr gut beschrieben. Mauern ist dem gegenüber viel einfacher. Ich würde hier  die Klinker direkt vermauern (ohne Riemchen ). Bei Feuerstätten besteht die Gefahr, dass das Mauerwerk reißt. Da wäre eine isolierende Schicht aus Schamottstein sinnvoll. Der Einfachheitshalber würde ich es aber mit dünnen Ytonplatten verkleiden. 
Die Fundamentabstände sind sicher ausreichend. Da sie aber sehr Kleinflächig sind, besteht die Gefahr das sie absacken. Da wäre eine Info über Tiefe und Bodengrund hilfreich.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Nikolai,

die mauergießidee habe ich schon verworfen, ich werde die Steine normal mit Fuge vermaueren. Das blöde ist die Dinger nach dieser Schweinerei wieder sauber zu bekommen. Ich staune wirklich nur über die Maurer, die das gelernt haben. 
Die Fundamenttiefe kann ich Dir ganz genau sagen: Soweit wie der Arm in die Erde reicht. 
Sind ca. 80 - 70 cm. Ich habe aber nicht nur das Rohr vergossen, Sondern unten eine ordentliche Schicht Beton rein, dann ein 50 cm Rohr drauf, zugekippt und dann so lange mit dem Gummihammer drauf eingeschlagen bis es in Waage ist. 

Der Untergrund ist recht sandig. 

@ Lanz-Bulldog Ich denke auch das es hält.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nikolai (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Thomas,

die Schmiererrei wirst Du als Ungeübter nicht vermeiden können, ging mir nicht anders. Wichtig ist, dass Du das rechtzeitig gut abwäscht. Ich habe mit einem Schwamm, zunächst mit viel Wasser das Grobe abgewaschen. Danach habe ich mit sauberen Wasser und einem Schwamm jeden Stein einzeln abgewaschen, ohne dabei die Fugen zu berühren bzw. auszuwaschen.
Deine Fundamente scheinen recht ordentlich.
Ich habe in einem Baumarkt einen Lochbohrer für solche Fälle gekauft. Er schien mir sehr günstig für 15,-DM. An der Kasse habe ich dann 51,-DM bezahlt. Das Schriftbild mit dem Umstand, dass das Preisschild auf dem Kopf stand führten zu diesem Irrtum. Beeindrukt von der kleveren Verkaufstaktik habe ich ihn trotzdem gekauft.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Jan42 (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Thomas ( Gartenteichumbauer ) 

warum klebst Du diese schönen Steine nicht einfach ? 
1. Vorteil : Du brauchst nur die 1. Schicht auf einem Betonbett in Waage bringen ( danach brauchst Du nie Wieder ne Wasserwaage ) 
2. Vorteil : schnell , sauber , keine " lästigen " Fugen  ( verfugen mit ner 8 - 11 mm breiten Kelle will gelernt sein und dann erst das reinigen der Klinker mit Zementschleier - Entferner ) 

mfg Jan


----------



## laolamia (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

das schwere ist nicht die steine sauber zu bekommen sondern sie nicht dreckig zu machen 
mal im ernst! mauern mit trockenem moertel.. stauben sollte er nicht mehr 
und danach mit handtrockenem moertel verfugen- wer htzt dich? mach es vernuenftig!

auf dem bau haben wir die steine immer mit glaswolle oder saeure sauber gemacht.
da ging es aber um leistung, dein projekt hat zeit.

kennst du keinen handwerker der mauern kann? das ist nicht schwer ist halt uebungssache

kleben wurde ich da nichts- steine und klinker sind nicht so genau, die fuge soll ja auch ausgleichen.

gruss marco


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo zusammen,

danke Euch für die Tipps. Jetzt aber mal die Mauer bei Seite, die bekomme ich schon hin, ich wollte ja eigentlich nur den Weg abkürzen. 

Die Maurerkelle werde ich esrsteinmal beiseite legen und die Terrasse Oben und unten machen. Das liegt daran, dass ich die Dielen unfachmännisch gelagert da habe und nicht (mehr, seit meiner kleinen süßen Maus) so schnell vorankomme beim basteln und werkeln. Darum werde ich Maueren, wenn die Terasse fertig ist. Gefällt mir zwar nicht, aber wenn die über den Winter liegen, kann ich sie warscheinlich entsorgen. 

Ich habe heute Unter70x50 Lärche unterkonstruktionsholz geholt. Habe dort die Dielen draufgelegt. Das Unterkonstrukltionsholz auf 1m Länge ist gar kein Problem und sitzt fest, aber die Dielen auf vorgeschriebenen 50 cm Abstand. 
Wenn ich auf Eine einzelne drauftrete senkt sie sich um ca 0,5- 1 cm. Verspannt sich das Ganze stabil, wenn alle Dielen drauf sind? Verschraubt werden die ja nicht und somit liegen Sie nur oben drauf. 
Wenn das die empfohlenen Abstände sind müßte das passen. Ich habe nur Angst, dass ich das Ganze fertig habe und man läuft wie über eine Matratze. 

Wichtig ist vieleicht noch zu sagen, das es massive WPC Dielen sind. Die sind relativ spröde im Vergleich zu einem schöneren Originalholz. 

Was denkt Ihr? ich würde lieber heute nochmal den Mischer anschmeißen, als später die Terasse nochmal zu machen. Drum auch meine Fragerei.

@ Nikolai, der Tipp mit dem Bohrer war wirklich gut, ich bin gerade auf der Suche, wo ich mir einen Mieten kann. (Meine Unikumsammlung ist eh schon viel zu groß ...)

@laoalamia Ich kenne, einen Maurer, der mir einen Gefallen Schuldet, das ist mein Joker für wirklich wichtige Projekte, aber nicht für so ne lächerliche Mauer. 

@Jan Kleben habe ich schon mal gehört, aber ich werde mir die Zeit für den traditionellen Weg nehmen, und wenn es nächstes Jahr erst wird. 

Übrigens habe ich schon Mauererprojekte hinter mir, von daher geht das maueren schon in ordnung.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Thomas,

irgendwie versteh ich nach dem schnellen überfliegen nicht so ganz was du wo haben willst.

Also ne Terrasse bauen ja, ich persönlich bin eher ein Fliesenterassenfan. Mit richtiger Untergrundvorbereitung +  speziellen Entkopplungsmatten als Wasserablauf  drunter und Wasserdruchlässigem Fugenmörtel.

Bei den WPC Diehlen sieht man schnell Kratzer und das säubern der feinen Rillen geht nur mit nem Hochdruckreniger ganz gut.

Zeig mir mal mit nem Bildchen was Du genau wo machen willstr, sorry vielleicht bin ich zu blöd ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Ralf,

Bilder habe ich eigentlich gemacht, is halt ne Baustelle.

Die WPC Dielen habe ich schon 2 Monate rumliegen. Ich habe bloß gerade festgestellt, das der Winter kommt, bis dahin muß der Stapel weg sein, sonst heißt es Scheibenkratze am Auto, weil ich die Garage als Lager brauche. Da ich durch meine Tochter wirklich zu sehr wenig komme muß ich wirklich sehen, dass ich wenigstens das wichtigste schaffe. Deswegen der spontane  Gedankenwechsel, gemauert wird danach und wenn es erst nächstes Jahr wird.

Es gibt übrigens noch andere WPC's als die vom Baumarkt. Meine haben eine Holzstruktur und sollen erst durch das Ablaufen schön werden??? Ich hoffe mal das klappt so, ansonsten sind WPC's, sagen wir mal nicht so schön. 
Es ist ja ein Vorteil, das man mit dem Hochdruckreiniger drüber gehen kann und nicht alle Nase Lang mit dem Farbeimer über die Terasse krabbeln muß.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

 Thomas, Familie geht eben vor - wenn ich von der Arbeit komme investiere ich auch erstmal etwas Zeit für sie bevor es dann ans schaffen geht

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Zusammen, 

Mal fix ein paar Bilder, was ich meine:

  

Ich habe mich einfach auf die Mitte gestellt und der Spalt ist die Bewegung der Terrassendiele.
Die Frage ist, verspannt sich das ganze, oder sollte ich den Mischer nochmal anschmeißen um noch ein paar Rohre zu setzen. (Ich frage lieber, bevor ich nochmal anfangen muß).
Die Wasserwaage habe ich eigentlich draufgelegt, damit man erkennt, dass es die 50 vorgeschriebenen cm sind.

Noch einen für Lanz Bulldog, ist mir gerade über den Weg gelaufen:
 

@ Ralf, Ja Familie geht vor, ich verschetze mich gerade bei all meinen Vorhaben. Früher sind wir zu zweit losgezogen, haben übers Wochenende richtig was gesdchafft und waren Sonntags kaputt und zufrieden. Heute kann nur einer Stundenweise was tun und es geht nicht wirklich vorwärts.  Dann bekommt man mehr Besuch, man ist mehr unterwegs usw. da wird man ganz schön unzufrieden mit seinen Bauprojekten, aber trotzdem gut so, die Bauprojekte können warten, meine Kleine nicht.



Grüße

Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hi Thomas,

ich hab zwar noch nie eine Terasse gebaut.

aber ich denke dass das Wasser unter den Dielen ablaufen können muss + irgendein schutz gegen Unkraut und Getier (Ameiesen) drunter sein sollte.

+ die gesamte Terasse in Lattenrichtung ein Gefälle zwecks Wasserablauf haben sollte.

Wenn Du die Diele runterdrücken musst, kann es sein dass nach dem Festschrauben irgendwann sich die Schraube löst, ausbricht und die Diele nach oben kommt.

Aber hier sind ja viele Spezies die schon gebaut haben.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Ralf,

Du hast das Bild falsch interpretiert. Es ist alles in Waage und mit unterlegern wird ein Gefälle gemacht. Der Spalt entsteht, wenn ich auf die Diele in der mitte drauftrete. 

Von daher sind meine Bedenken, das man über die Terasse läuft und es fühlt sich an als ob man über eine Matratze läuft. 

Oder das ist normal so und ich kann bedenkenlos weitermachen. 

Danke
Grüße

Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Also bei meiner Holzbalkendecke im Haus sind die Abstände zwischen den Balken so max 80cm und die Dielen vielleicht so 3cm dick - da biegt sich nix. Vielleicht ist bei dir der Balkenabstand zu hoch ? Zieh die lieber etwas enger nicht dass später mal eine etwas fülligere Person zu ner Party zu Dir kommt und dann einbricht.


----------



## Plätscher (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Thomas,

verschraube mal eine Diele, dann wirst du feststellen das sich so gut wie nix mehr bewegt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Jürgen, 

genau das habe ich heute gemacht und es sitzt, bin zufrieden und auch die Dicken können kommen. 
Habe heute das Holz durch die Säge gejagt, so dass ich das am WE fertig machen kann. (Freu mich drauf). Dann gehts unten weiter.

Grüße
Danke 

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

So, habe oben ersteinmal fertig.

  
Daraus ergibt sich wieder ein neues Projekt, der Bachlauf muß angehoben werden, der ist jetzt 20 cm zu weit unten. Muß mal schaun, ob ich noch freie Projektnummern habe

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein wenig weitergekommen und wenn es nicht regnet ist es am WE erledigt.
 
mit meiner kleinen Sickergrube bin ich noch nicht zufrieden, da es den Ahorn einspült. 
Hat jemand eine Idee dazu (Siefilter in der Dachrinne?) oder gibt es da irgendwas zu kaufen, womit ich die Dinger vorfiltern kann? 
Ein Sieb in der Dachrinne wäre denkbar, nur muß ich dann immer wieder die Leiter rauskramen um den zu reinigen. Lieber wäre mir eine Variante im Rohr, so das man immer mal schnell rankommt.
Die Sickergrube liegt ziehmlich vor der Stufe, so dass es relativ einfach ist zu Wartungsarbeiten dort mal ranzukommen.
 


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nikolai (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Thomas,

die Terasse wird sicher sehr schön.
Bin schon gespannt. Die Treppe sieht noch ein wenig merkwürdig aus.
Da fehlt mir die Vorstellung wie das mal werden soll. 
Bitte gib mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht über die Bretter die Du da verbaut hast.

Bei OBI habe ich letztens so überdimensionale Flaschenputzer für 3 Euro gesehen. Habe auch gleich einen mitgenommen. Kann man bestimmt mal brauchen.:smoki
Auf der Beschreibung stand da etwas von Dachrinnenschmutzfänger. Ich glaube das würde auch Dein Problem lösen.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Nikolai, 

an der Treppe wird nicht rumgenörgelt...

Nein, ich habe unter der Treppe Fundament und mit Holzresten gearbeitet. Vor die offene Seite, die auf dem Bild zu sehen ist wird noch eine Grillstelle gemauert, dann sieht man das nicht mehr. 

Ja ich weiß, man mauert erst und macht dann die Terasse, aber da bald Winter ist, war es wichtig, das die Panelen drauf kommen und nächstes Jahr wird gemauert und dann gegrillt. 

Die Dielen: 
Als wir sie das erste mal gesehen haben, waren wir der Meinung, die sehen aber Sch... aus. 
Verlegt ist der Gesamteindruck wirklich genial, zumal die Dinger nicht verwittern (sollen) und keine weiter Pflege notwendig ist. Ein natürlicher Eindruck soll entstehen, je öfter man drüberläuft, da es die Oberfläche anraut. Inwieweit das alles so stimmt kann ich noch nicht sagen. Also frag mich in ein paar Jahren nochmal. 
Nein, ich denke es passt, zumal keine weiteren Kosten durch den jährlichen Anstrich entstehen.

Im Moment regnet es, drück mir die Daumen, dass ich Montag die Bilder der fertigen Terasse einstellen kann.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

So, habe fertig. (Bis auf die Unmengen Restarbeiten...)


Der Teich ist optisch jetzt sehr klein geworden.:evil

Heißt, irgendwann muß eine Projektnummer und ein Hochteich her. Da das in weiter weiter ferne liegt kann ich die Projektnummer auch später vergeben.


     

Achso, die Wäschespinne steht schon immer schief. Erst habe ich sie reingedreht (mit Wasserwaage) da kippte Sie zur anderen Seite. Dann wollte Opa es richtig machen, seither kippt Sie zur anderen Seite. Seitdem unternimmt keiner mehr einen Versuch, das Ding gerade hinzubekommen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## DbSam (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Thomas,

das war sicher eine Menge Arbeit...
Aber warum zum Teufel hast Du die Verlegerichtung geändert? Rein optisch macht dieser Fehler Deine Arbeit komplett kaputt...
Natürlich können Details einzeln super aussehen. Sobald das Auge aber beide Ebenen im Blick hat, dann passt es nicht mehr zusammen...
Sorry, aber das ist mir als erster Gedanke beim Anblick der Bilder ins Auge gefallen.

Und schade, dass man den Anschluss Terasse / neuer 'Mini'-Teich  nicht auf den Fotos sieht.  


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Häßliche Wäschespinnen müssen schief stehen. Alles lacht über den Pisa-Effekt und keiner nörgelt wegen 'häßlicher Spinne'


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Carsten,

ich habe nicht so das Auge für solche Details. Ich finde es geht in Ordnung, zumal noch der Grill gemauert wird und dadurch dann eine Abtrennung der beiden Ebenen erfolgt. 

Oben ist dann der Schattenplatz zum Essen und unten der Sonnenplatz zum Relaxen. Somit hoffe ich, dass es soweit getrennt ist, das man es als 2 verschiedene Ebenen sieht und nicht als 1 Terrasse. (Wie Ess und Wohnbereich, da können auch verschiedene Beläge liegen)

Der wahre Grund liegt in der Länge der Dielen. Ich hätte oben oder unten stückeln müssen, da die Dielen nur ca 4 meter lang sind. Um das zu vermeiden, habe ich oben so und unten so gelegt.

Grüße

Thomas

PS: Schön, dass wir nicht die einzige schiefe Wächespinne haben. Ist schon witzig, das Ding ist nicht gerade hinzubekommen. Wenn Sie am umkippen ist werde ich das Problem mit Beton mal endgültig lösen. Im Moment schleift die Wäche noch nicht auf der Wiese und Beschwerden gibt es auch keine...

Ich hab gerade die Wasserwaage gefunden (habe ich schon verzweifelt). Mal gut das man Fotos von der Baustelle hat, so findet man alles wieder...


----------



## DbSam (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Thomas,


ja, durch den gemauerten Grill könnte dieser Eindruck etwas gemildert werden, da dieser die beiden Bereiche optisch trennt und den Blick 'ableiten' kann...  

Da bin ich mal auf die Komplett-Fertig-Meldung gespannt.

Da hier nur ein 'Belag' verarbeitet wurde, passt Dein Beispiel aus meiner Sicht nicht richtig. Da sollte schon eine Linie erkennbar sein. Zumindest theoretisch. 
Eine 'Stückelei' wäre so aus der Fernsicht doch bei den Maßen 4 m WPS-Bretter und 50er Abstandslattung relativ unsichtbar machbar und sogar fast ohne Verschnitt möglich gewesen.
Aber was rede ich, die Hauptsache ist doch, dass es Euch gefällt.

Ragt die Terasse etwas über den Teich?
Ein Traum wäre für mich eine dezente Beleuchtung darunter. Keine riesigen Strahler, sondern eine die den Teich in der Dunkelheit optisch betont...   *träum*


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Die Treppe sieht man auf den Fotos nicht so richtig. Ich hoffe, Du hast Dich in etwa an die Schrittmaßregel gehalten.
Falls nicht, könnte man hier vielleicht relativ einfach nachbessern (Wenn ich die Konstruktion von der Seite her gesehen richtig erkannt habe.)

Verzeih mir bitte meine Nörgelei... :beten
Ich bin so. Und leider auch zu mir. :?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Zusammen,

Für Terrassenbauer, die gerade anfangen ein paar Tipps:
1. Die Dielen gleich auf Maß sägen. Oben habe ich einen Überstand gelassen, den ich mit der Handkreissäge nachsägen muß. Das ist Quatsch. 
Am besten geht es, wenn man Vorne, Hinten und in der Mitte ein Diele aufschraubt. An einer Seite baut man einen Anschlag und an der anderen Seite spannt man einen Faden über die Dielen.
Dann kann man Diele für Diele am Faden ordentlich anreißen und einzeln zusägen. Das geht schnell und wird exakt, ohne Nacharbeit. (War ein Tipp von meinem Nachbarn, für den ich sehr dankbar bin.)
2. Wenn man die Unterkonstruktion wie oben beschrieben verschraubt hat ist das Ganze relativ stabil und man kann sehr gut hintereinander die Dielen verlegen. Somit braucht man die Unterkostruktion nicht zu verschrauben. Verschraubt habe ich die Unterkonstruktion oben mit den Betonpfosten, unten nicht mehr, was viel Arbeit gespart hat. Das Gewicht wird es auf jeden Fall halten.

@Carsten
ersteinmal, nörgeln ist OK. Ich habe das Thema ja nicht eröffnet um Lobpreisungen zu hören, sondern weil ich meine 1. Terrasse gebaut habe und keine Ahnung hatte wie's geht.

Auf alle Fälle bleibt jezt alles so wie es ist. Die Treppe ist OK und im Tolleranzbereich der DIN Norm : (Irgendwo 22/30)  smoki

Mit der Beleuchtung ist wirklich eine gute Idee. Das muß ich mal testen, wenn ich soweit bin. 

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich die Terrasse jetzt fertig mache, da das Gröbste geschafft ist (bis auf das Geländer, das geht aber recht flott) 
Warscheinlich werde ich den Kinderspielplatz weitermachen und wenn ich dass soweit habe dann das Projekt Vorgarten fortsetzen. 
Der Vorgarten ist ein Garten, den kein Mensch will und braucht. Aber da ich alle Bäume gefällt habe, muß ich dringend was tun am Bombentrichterfeld. 
Wenn ich das fertig habe, kann ich an der Terrasse weiterfummeln.... (Ich glaube es ist nie ein Ende in Sicht...)

Der Vorgarten: 
Meine Idee für den Vorgartenweg ist, diesen komplett mit Dielen zu verlegen. Das ganze sollte dann Aussehen wie ein Holzpfad über ein Moor. Da ich noch recht viel Teichfolie rumzuliegen habe, würde ich auch ein kleines Moor anlegen wollen. Der Gedanke ist nur in der Reifephase, gefällt mir aber gut. 
Dazu mache ich dann ein neuen Fred auf und würde mich freuen, wenn wir über die Anlage diskutieren könnten.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## DbSam (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Thomas,


schön, dass Du die Nörgelei nicht krumm nimmst. Eigentlich sind das ja auch nur Tipps... 

*hust*
Zu Punkt 2 hätte ich prompt noch eine gegenteilige Meinung. 
Ich halte eine Verschraubung mit den Betonpfosten für unabdingbar. Auch wenn die komplette Kostruktion durch das Eigengewicht erst einmal auf den Betonpfosten liegen bleibt, ist ein Verschieben nicht ausgeschlossen. Ich denke da nicht nur an die Schrumpf- und Dehnbewegungen der Konstruktion, welche u.U. ein leichtes wandern bewirken können, sondern auch an eventuelle Tanzeinlagen Deiner Gäste. Vom Sturm und dessen Kraft rede ich jetzt gar nicht...
Es muss hier nicht die Betonschraube oder der Verbundanker genutzt werden. Mit Nageldübeln und einer ordentlichen Schlagbohrmaschine wäre das schnell erledigt gewesen.
Nebenbei würde man auch evtl. Klappergeräusche auf der Auflage verhindern.


Auf Deinen Vorgarten-Moorbeet-Fred bin ich ja gespannt. Ein Steg im Vorgarten...  


Bis denne,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe fast täglich mit den solchen Terrassen und den Problemen bei der Montage zu tun. 
Daher stimme ich in Punkt eins nicht so ganz zu. Es gibt in meinen Augen wenig Sinn bei jeder Diele neu zur Säge zu greifen, wenn ein ablängen aller Dielen mit Anschlagschiene viel exakter und besser zu bewerkstelligen ist. 
Beim Festschrauben kann ja ggf. die Diele noch etwas verrutschen. 

Punkt zwei hat Carsten vollkommen Recht, wobei dazu noch kommt das jede Terrasse aus Holz oder WPC mehr oder weniger "schüsseln" wird. Deswegen ist ein verschrauben mit den Fundamenten noch ne Nummer perfekter. Bei WPC Hohlkammerdielen sogar dringend angeraten um ein Vollaufen der Hohlkammer zu verhindern. 

Zur Verlegerichtung fällt mir auf, das das obere Deck exakt parallel zu den Klinkern läuft. 
Wenn Du eben kannst baue irgendwie noch etwas Gefälle in längsrichtung der Dielen ein. 
Höhere Lebensdauer, schnelleres trocknen, weniger Algenbewuchs. 
Weil bei Gefälle parallel zum Haus das immer schief aussieht (ist es ja auch) rate ich immer die Dielen mit Gefälle vom Haus weg zu legen. 

Vielleicht kannst Du da noch nen bisschen was optimieren ? 

Ansonsten gibts WPC im Fachhandel in zig verschiedenen Längen bis 6 meter, das man wegen der Dielenlänge keine Kompromisse eingehen braucht , wenn man nicht will. 

Viele Grüße Wuzzel 

...

P.S. Auf den Vorgarten bin ich auch gespannt und ich finde den recht wichtig. 
Bei uns trifft man sich abends im Sommer vorm Haus auf nen Bierchen oder zum kurzen Plausch eben im Vorgarten.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hm Carsten,

ein paar Schrauben reinjagen ist kein Ding, aber es Lasten warscheinlich 1,5 Tonnen drauf. Von daher kannst Du dagegentreten und es verursacht eigentlich nur Schmerzen, als das sich da irgendwas bewegt.
Tanzpartys für Leute mit Lust am Essen machen wir eigentlich nicht.... Aber Du Hast Recht, ich kann die erste und letzte Platte abnehmen und verdübeln, da geht nix schief, soll ja 50 Jahre halten das Ganze... hihihi

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*

Hallo Wuzzel,

es ist ein Gefälle drin, das sieht man aber, es sind 1 cm auf den Meter. Es ist kein HolkammerWPC. 

Du hast auf alle Fälle Recht, das man mit einem Anschlag sägen kann. Ja, das stimmt, wenn man genau arbeitet. Drum nochmal der Tipp, für alle die genau Arbeiten mit einem Anschlag sägen. Für alle, die nach Fertigstellung der Fundament feststellen, das es Differenzen gibt, versuchen, das ganze zu vertuschen und am Faden langsägen....



Grüße

thomas


----------



## DbSam (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenbau*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> ..., ich kann die erste und letzte Platte abnehmen und verdübeln, ...



Besser ist das.
Für die Natur und deren Beweglichkeit sind 1,5 To ein Fliegensch...


----------

